

ShowHN: Integrating PubNub with freeboard - Bug_Labs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hFpSQnPYXg

======
Bug_Labs
Blog post tells more about it:
[http://buglabs.tumblr.com/](http://buglabs.tumblr.com/)

